# Audible Vs MP3



## cko1xxxx (Nov 16, 2016)

I just purchased a new 7" Oasis which has Audible capability.  I can borrow MP3 books from my library.  Can I side load these MP3s to my Oasis and can I play the MP3 books on my Oasis?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

cko1xxxx said:


> I just purchased a new 7" Oasis which has Audible capability. I can borrow MP3 books from my library. Can I side load these MP3s to my Oasis and can I play the MP3 books on my Oasis?


You'd have to check the Oasis user guide, I think.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Considering this is a brand new device that isn't even released yet, it's not surprising that there's a lot we don't know. Surprisingly, though, in the Kindle Oasis User Guide there's not a single mention of the Audible capability. I did get the link from the "All new Oasis" sales page.

We should have some information from real users in a week.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm thinking that it wouldn't work for borrowed audiobooks, only books directly from audible.com.  Whenever I borrow an audiobook, it downloads to my overdrive app where I can listen through overdrive or transfer it to itunes.  I'd be surprised if there were a way to get it to work on a Kindle ereader without Audible.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Considering this is a brand new device that isn't even released yet, it's not surprising that there's a lot we don't know. Surprisingly, though, in the Kindle Oasis User Guide there's not a single mention of the Audible capability. I did get the link from the "All new Oasis" sales page.
> 
> We should have some information from real users in a week.


*Chapter 5 Playing Audible books (Pages 30-32) *

It looks like there is a built in Audible Player to play Audible books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cagnes said:


> *Chapter 5 Playing Audible books (Pages 30-32) *
> 
> It looks like there is a built in Audible Player to play Audible books.


Well, I completely missed that!

That said . . . I read it as it's an 'Audible' player, not and 'mp3' player. So I'd think that unless the book is an actual 'Audible' book, it's not going to work.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I would assume there is no support for MP3. Even with the older Kindles, support was perfunctory/experimental in nature. They still sell MP3 players starting at under $20 for 16GB. And I think Audible still supports many of those as well.


----------



## Sedatedlife (Oct 17, 2017)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I completely missed that!
> 
> That said . . . I read it as it's an 'Audible' player, not and 'mp3' player. So I'd think that unless the book is an actual 'Audible' book, it's not going to work.


I suspect you are correct audible uses its own format and its likely that is all the player will recognize my kindle fire app only plays audible files also


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Sedatedlife said:


> my kindle fire app only plays audible files also


I don't own a Kindle Fire, but I would think that you should be able to play mp3's borrowed from a library thorough the Overdrive app or Hoopla app.... depending on the source they're borrowed from. Maybe someone with a kindle fire can chime in about that capability.


----------



## rb211 (Nov 13, 2017)

My wife is planning on upgrading from her Paperwhite to the Oasis but she was disappointed that, at that price point, it wouldn't play .mp3 audio books or at least have the provision to install an app to do it.  Having the Bluetooth headphone capability but limited only to proprietary .aa/.aax audible files is unfortunate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rb211 said:


> My wife is planning on upgrading from her Paperwhite to the Oasis but she was disappointed that, at that price point, it wouldn't play .mp3 audio books or at least have the provision to install an app to do it. Having the Bluetooth headphone capability but limited only to proprietary .aa/.aax audible files is unfortunate.


For me, the kindles are all for reading with your eyes. And they get better for that with each new model.

I admit I don't do audio books, but it seems to me there are already a TON of devices and apps that support them, whether audible files or something else. So for me it's not an issue at all. That said, Audible and Amazon are absolutely cooperative companies. It's not at all surprising to me that only Audible files will work -- just as only Amazon ebook files work -- ePub is not compatible.

And, remember, the software isn't a run-of-the-mill computer/tablet/phone OS. It's not-expandable nor are there 'apps' on purpose. There was a time where Amazon did encourage development of 'active content' apps by third parties. But they weren't very popular with their customers who just wanted to read. There might be some still hanging around, but nothing new sold in years and old ones don't work on the new devices.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Just to touch on various files, I sideloaded an .mp3 music file, a NPR mp3 podcast, a .wav file from a recorder and a overdrive file rented from the library with my Kobo. No to all. This seems to be Audible only when it comes to audio content. it would be very very easy for Amazon to open this up but this falls in line with their personalized screensaver lockout. It's in their best interest to keep everything in the ecosystem so i get it. Still stinks for those that maybe would want to listen to classical music and read (also a feature they could have easily brought to us via firmware). That said, I don't see myself using this at all as I use my phone for Audible. But for those who are on vacation sitting on the beach, it seems like a nice perk if you ever wanted to remove yourself entirely from your phone but still listen to audiobooks.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Just an update on .mp3 files and sideloading audiobooks (and music for that matter), I was messing with different conversions just to see if i could get one of my Murakami books in .mp3 to work and figured out that if you convert to .aax files you can sideload and they work fine. I'll never likely use my Oasis 2 for audio just wanted to see if it could be done. The short answer for the .001 percent of people with a Kindle wanting to know if you could sideload books not bought from Audible is yes.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> Just an update on .mp3 files and sideloading audiobooks (and music for that matter), I was messing with different conversions just to see if i could get one of my Murakami books in .mp3 to work and figured out that if you convert to .aax files you can sideload and they work fine. I'll never likely use my Oasis 2 for audio just wanted to see if it could be done. The short answer for the .001 percent of people with a Kindle wanting to know if you could sideload books not bought from Audible is yes.


Good to know. Can you share the name of the conversion software you used?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I used InAudible to go from Audible files to MP3 (to play Audible books on my old ipod mini and this cheap bluetooth speaker) and Zamzar and Any Audio to reverse convert.


----------



## cko1xxxx (Nov 16, 2016)

northofdivision said:


> I used InAudible to go from Audible files to MP3 (to play Audible books on my old ipod mini and this cheap bluetooth speaker) and Zamzar and Any Audio to reverse convert.


I see the conversion to aac format but can't find the conversion to aax format in either of the SW shown.


----------

